# [SOLVED] First Build... Need Help!



## Drunkship (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello everyone. I'm in the midst of my first build ever, and have run into an unforeseen problem. But first, let me post my system:

Monitor....................22" Samsung 226BW widescreen
Case.......................Antec Nine Hundred
CPU........................Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 w/ Zalman CNPS 9700
MoBo......................Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3
HDD........................Western Digital Raptor 150GB
OD.........................Lite-On LH-20A1S
GFX........................EVGA NVIDIA e-GeForce 8800GTS 320MB
RAM.......................4 GB Corsair XM2 DDR2 (4 x 1 GB)
PSU........................OCZ GameXStream 600 Watts
Speakers.................Logitech 5.1 THX Z-5300e 280 RMS Watts
OS.........................Windows Vista 64-Bit Home

I got everything put in and plugged in today. I started it up and all went smoothly. However, it appears as though my USB ports aren't working.

I have to insert my Vista disk and press "ENTER" to start the installation and I can't do it because my wireless mouse and keyboard go through the receiver which of course, plugs into a USB port.

Here is the layout design of my motherboard:










As you can see, towards the bottom of the motherboard are three connectors labeled "F_USB1", "F_USB2" and "F_USB3". My case only comes with *one* wire labeled "USB" to which I plugged into "F_USB1".

Any ideas as to why my USB ports don't work? My case has a total of 6 USB ports, two on the front and four on the back.


Thanks,
Drunkship


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: First Build... Need Help!*

You may have to enable them in bios (rear ports that is) look for something like usb legacy support and enable it


----------



## Drunkship (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: First Build... Need Help!*



Doby said:


> You may have to enable them in bios (rear ports that is) look for something like usb legacy support and enable it


Alright, but how am I supposed to even get into the BIOS if I can't use my keyboard or mouse?

I suppose if I had an older keyboard and mouse with PS/2 connectors it would work, but I haven't had any of those for years...

I _do_ however have the green connector that I plug my USB mouse into and it is PS/2 style on the other end. Could I use that for the keyboard, or is it specifically for the mouse?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: First Build... Need Help!*

Yes a ps2 keyboard and mouse is a good thing to have around, I am sorry just assumed you had them

Thats a good question about the adapter, never had to use one and assume because its green it made for a mouse but it won't hurt to try

Another though, have you cleared the cmos, maybe that will enable them, I would think they should be enabled by default


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: First Build... Need Help!*

Remember, you have to plug PS/2 devices in when the computer is off.

Also, have you tried simply rebooting? Sometimes USB devices for some odd reason need a reboot to work when turning the computer on from a cold boot.

Also, are you using the rear ports? Pretty much all USB headers are keyed so you can't plug them in backwards, but check that they are in correctly if you are using the single row headers (1 x 5 pin connector rather than the 2 x 5 connector).


----------



## Drunkship (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: First Build... Need Help!*

Thanks for the tips guys! I tracked down an old PS/2 keyboard and got everything set up. I guess I had to enable something like "USB KEYBOARD" and "USB MOUSE" in the BIOS because they work now.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: First Build... Need Help!*

Good to hear.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Great news gald your up and running!


----------

